# Sling Braid Custom archery products!



## beenfarr

Hey all, I thought I'd post my stuff in the Sponsor section!

Here's what I have too offer.

Custom Bow slings:

All Slings can be made using 1, 2, 3, or 4 Colors at no extra cost!

Double Wides are $15! Add $1 Dollar per sling if getting tracer cord.

Standard Double wide-










Half, and Half Double Wide-










Single wides are $10! Add $1 Dollar per sling if getting tracer cord.

Flat Braid-









Diamond Braid-









Spiral Diamond-









Here are the grommet choices (Black, Brass, or Nickel)-










Posten Sling Adapters-

Stainless are $5, and Black Powder coated are $6. Add $1 Dollar if buying without a sling purchase.


















Matching Key Chain is $3 With Sling Purchase $5 without-









Other Styles-









Here are my Bino/ Range finder loops-

All loops are $10 and come with everything you see below!










Here are some pics-

















Thanks to all of the people who have bought from me in the past. I pride myself on Customer Service and Fast shipping!

Ben


----------



## beenfarr

*Here's the color cord I have available*

Here's the color cord I have available-


































Here's some links for you to browse!

Slings I've made (mostly on customers bows)-
http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p95/beenfarr/Slings/

Samples I've made (to give an Idea of what certain colors will look like together)-
http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p95/beenfarr/samples/

Ben


----------



## BukWild

High quality stuff here! I love mine!


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Cant say enough about your slings Ben! Everyone ask's me where I got it and I send them your way:wink::wink::wink::tongue: I Will have to put another order in soon for my new Black Ice!


----------



## beenfarr

BukWild said:


> High quality stuff here! I love mine!





turkeyinstinct said:


> Cant say enough about your slings Ben! Everyone ask's me where I got it and I send them your way:wink::wink::wink::tongue: I Will have to put another order in soon for my new Black Ice!


Thanks everyone!

Ben


----------



## Lawrence Archer

Those slings look awesome Ben! As soon as I'm aloud to purchase on the internet, I'm buying one.


----------



## SMichaels

Ben,

What is tracer cord? Great product by the way, I love my double wide.


----------



## beenfarr

SMichaels said:


> Ben,
> 
> What is tracer cord? Great product by the way, I love my double wide.


The tracer cord (#37, and #38) have a metalic ribbon that runs through it. It acts as a reflector when light shines on it. 

Example-
No Flash-









Flash-


----------



## PSEloyal

Great quality product with a good price cant go wrong with his doublewide


----------



## beenfarr

PSEloyal said:


> Great quality product with a good price cant go wrong with his doublewide


Oh stop!:embara::wink::tongue:

Thanks man!

Ben


----------



## RyanH

Great slings here guys! I have had great dealing with him! I have about 4 custom slings from him now!


----------



## RyanH

Here is just one of them! Double wide! Matched my strings great!


----------



## beenfarr

RyanH said:


> Here is just one of them! Double wide! Matched my strings great!


Thanks bud!

Ben


----------



## muzzleblast42

Got my first. And it looks great. Thanks, Very fast shipping 
Have a great season:tongue:


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Just picked up my two slings today Ben, sweeeeeet!

I didn't know you made key rings to go with those though ...so now I may have to order more stuff from you....

Keep up the good work. TC


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Quik Pic of my VTec with new Winner's Choice string and cable, and Ben's Double Wide sling....sweet. 

Brought to you by 'Straight Eye for a Straight Guy'.....:wink:


----------



## Elite13

Do you have a pic of black, silver and neon yellow double wide?


----------



## beenfarr

Elite13 said:


> Do you have a pic of black, silver and neon yellow double wide?


Hi, I posted them on my classifieds ad for you, you'll find them on the last page. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=509401

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

These are the 2 I just got 2day


----------



## IGluIt4U

Cool touch... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## beenfarr

IGluIt4U said:


> Cool touch... :thumb: :cheers:


Wait 'till you see what else I've been working on!!!

Ben


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

beenfarr said:


> Wait 'till you see what else I've been working on!!!
> 
> Ben


well you know I cant wait HEHE


----------



## beenfarr

nylouie516 said:


> well you know I cant wait HEHE


Here's a teaser!


















:darkbeer:

Ben


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

beenfarr said:


> Here's a teaser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darkbeer:
> 
> Ben


That is reticulated python skin


----------



## IGluIt4U

That is BAAAAD!! :thumb:

I can't wait to see what you do with it.. :wink: :moviecorn


----------



## beenfarr

IGluIt4U said:


> That is BAAAAD!! :thumb:
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with it.. :wink: :moviecorn


Here's a prototype! :darkbeer:










Ben


----------



## IGluIt4U

beenfarr said:


> Here's a prototype! :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Ben


Sweeeet! 

I see a new chapter unfolding in Sling design.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ben....lookin good. :thumb:


----------



## beenfarr

Brown Hornet said:


> Ben....lookin good. :thumb:


Thanks! :darkbeer:

Ben


----------



## Elite13

beenfarr said:


> Hi, I posted them on my classifieds ad for you, you'll find them on the last page.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=509401
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


how could i get the money to you? could i mail cash to you? please pm


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

beenfarr i think you would do real well selling duck/goose call lanyards


----------



## beenfarr

tcooll77 said:


> beenfarr i think you would do real well selling duck/goose call lanyards


I will someday, just have to have time to experiment. :wink:

Ben


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

ill give you a few bones... and send you the one i got to look at


----------



## trip0321

*Great Product!*

Ben, 

The Black and Imperial Red sling arrived today . . . It's "killer!" Looks great on my black Hoyt Pro Elite.

Thanks for the great service and I'll recommend Sling Braids whenever I can.

Keep up the good work and keep us updated on new products . . . Please!


----------



## beenfarr

tcooll77 said:


> ill give you a few bones... and send you the one i got to look at


I may take you upon that!

Ben


----------



## beenfarr

trip0321 said:


> Ben,
> 
> The Black and Imperial Red sling arrived today . . . It's "killer!" Looks great on my black Hoyt Pro Elite.
> 
> Thanks for the great service and I'll recommend Sling Braids whenever I can.
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep us updated on new products . . . Please!


Thanks! :wink:

Ben


----------



## bowhunter32670

Hey Ben got mine this week great work and Thanks alot looks great


----------



## redman

Can I Order A Sling With Every Thing But No Grommet Just Hole In Leather


----------



## beenfarr

Thanks for the orders!
Ben


----------



## beenfarr

*The VooDoo Chromie!*

Here's my latest sling project. I'm retiring from the skulls, they're too soft, and too many get wasted trying to drill them out! But the snake skin leather peice is now available for $10. It is real python skin, and takes some time to get them adhered, but I think they look great!























































Let me know what you think?

Ben


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

THAT is so &%&^%$*%%(*^* SICK, I love it


----------



## beenfarr

nylouie516 said:


> THAT is so &%&^%$*%%(*^* SICK, I love it


I knew you would Louie! :tongue:
Ben


----------



## beenfarr

ttt


----------



## beenfarr

Get your Christmas orders in early! 

Ben


----------



## beenfarr

beenfarr said:


> Get your Christmas orders in early!
> 
> Ben


ttt


----------



## 92289

i love the way the look so much i wanna order one, and i dont even have a bow yet, lol but you can be sure you'll get an order as soon as i do.


----------



## beenfarr

gadgetguy1288 said:


> i love the way the look so much i wanna order one, and i dont even have a bow yet, lol but you can be sure you'll get an order as soon as i do.


When you do, I'll be here for you! :wink:
Ben


----------



## Southernfryedyankee

beenfarr said:


> When you do, I'll be here for you! :wink:
> Ben


I want somethin in snake skin


----------



## buckdeer10

*mounts*

any metal mounts available?


----------



## beenfarr

buckdeer10 said:


> any metal mounts available?


Not right now. Jim Posten has been making V-Blocks with sling holes in them. He may be able to hook you up.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## SouthShoreRat

Great guy and great products!


----------



## whiskeybent

Is There A Ph #you Can Be Rached At If Not Please Call Me At 1248-912 5162


----------



## Rewhaley5217

*Put on*

Ben just got my new Mathews S2 and the 1st thing everyone asked was "where did you get that sling". Thanks again.





Ps sent me a price list on a key ring i would like one in lost camo. Thanks Rick


----------



## beenfarr

*Changes to website!*

All orders form outside the USA will now be charged $5 shipping. This will cover th extra postage, a padded envelope, and my time for personally going to the post office, waiting in line, and filling out customs paper work. :wink:

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I can't wait for my riser to come back and set the biotch up. I'll be sure and post my "pimp-a-licious" rig with Sling Braid Sling-Bling when it gets here Ben:wink:


----------



## beenfarr

Happy Easter!


----------



## beenfarr

*Announcement!*

All Back Ordered Posten adapters have shipped out today!

Ben


----------



## SET THE HOOK

just got the purple and black sling for my wifes bow great product!

thanks ben

hook


----------



## beenfarr

SET THE HOOK said:


> just got the purple and black sling for my wifes bow great product!
> 
> thanks ben
> 
> hook



Glad you like them. :wink:

Ben


----------



## bengalbrother

*sounds pretty good*

do you think orange and black and " " tracer will look good against a blackonblack Con4


----------



## beenfarr

*Bino/Range finder Loops*

Bino and Range Finder loops are hot right now- 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=543514

Here's what you get!










Here they are in action!



















Ben


----------



## beenfarr

ttt


----------



## VeroShooter

Very nice! Order just sent.:star:


----------



## beenfarr

VeroShooter said:


> Very nice! Order just sent.:star:


Thank you!
Ben


----------



## VeroShooter

Thank you! Got it a couple of days ago. FAST shipping and looks great.


----------



## Zed

can i see a sample of colors 3,4,7,8 Standard Double wide with colors 3&7 for the double wide part?
Thanks


----------



## beenfarr

Zed said:


> can i see a sample of colors 3,4,7,8 Standard Double wide with colors 3&7 for the double wide part?
> Thanks


Sure thing. I'll build you a sample in the morning.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## beenfarr

Zed said:


> can i see a sample of colors 3,4,7,8 Standard Double wide with colors 3&7 for the double wide part?
> Thanks


Here you go-



















Here's one without the coyote-



















Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Zed

the first one looks great!! I'll be contacting you by the end of the weekend with a couple of other slings i would like made. They will make great gifts for my other archery friends.


----------



## beenfarr

Zed said:


> the first one looks great!! I'll be contacting you by the end of the weekend with a couple of other slings i would like made. They will make great gifts for my other archery friends.


Cool, thanks!

Ben


----------



## bacon27

Had a sling braid made for my cousins PSE Dream Season X Force for Christmas and Mr. Beenfarr does a tremendous job.


----------



## beenfarr

bacon27 said:


> Had a sling braid made for my cousins PSE Dream Season X Force for Christmas and Mr. Beenfarr does a tremendous job.


Thanks!

Ben


----------



## Zed

can you change the cyote to burgandy?

I am also looking at the keychain style 2nd from the right. can i get that with 3'' of braid and 3'' of dubble wide (total 6'' long) with the key ring attached to the braid end?


----------



## beenfarr

Time is running out! Get your orders in in time for X-Mas! :thumbs_up

Ben


----------



## Roar

*Great slings*

Very nice... I have a Bengal on order. I think I will have to order a sling for my bow when it gets in and one for my son as well.

I'll drop you a line.

Again...Very Nice....R.


----------



## beenfarr

Roar said:


> Very nice... I have a Bengal on order. I think I will have to order a sling for my bow when it gets in and one for my son as well.
> 
> I'll drop you a line.
> 
> Again...Very Nice....R.


Thanks! I'll be here when you need me. :smile:

Ben


----------



## beenfarr

Snake skin leather piece's have been added to the website! :shade:

Ben


----------



## mg123

*Got my custom sling in*

Got lots of comments at the archery range about my sling from Ben. Nice and stiff so your hand slips in . Thanks, Ben!


----------



## beenfarr

mg123 said:


> Got lots of comments at the archery range about my sling from Ben. Nice and stiff so your hand slips in . Thanks, Ben!


Thanks! Please spread the word. 

Ben


----------



## beenfarr

ttt


----------



## Sterling

Love mine. Top notch service.


----------



## rrebel83

Definately top notch service and products.....


----------



## beenfarr

Thanks guys!

Ben


----------



## Big Eazy

*Excellent Service*

First class quality and service. It's the only slings and accessories that I use on my archery equipment.


----------



## VeroShooter

Super guy and great service not to mention the product is first rate :thumbs_up


----------



## bjones00

*questions*

I checked out your web site and I must say your products look pretty awesome, but I have some questions. First I’m a recurve shooter so the wrist slings (however great they look) don't do me much good. I looked at your finger slings and they look like a great change from the standard, less than stellar ones that I have. I tend to make mine a bit on the longer side; I was curious how long they are from the outside of the two loops. I also need something in maroon and was curious what your closest color option is?


----------



## beenfarr

bjones00 said:


> I checked out your web site and I must say your products look pretty awesome, but I have some questions. First I’m a recurve shooter so the wrist slings (however great they look) don't do me much good. I looked at your finger slings and they look like a great change from the standard, less than stellar ones that I have. I tend to make mine a bit on the longer side; I was curious how long they are from the outside of the two loops. I also need something in maroon and was curious what your closest color option is?


The finger slings are 6" across, but I can make them any length you'd like. The closest color I have would be burgundy-










Thanks,
Ben


----------



## bjones00

*Wow*

That looks AMAZING! I want some. I dont have any of my slings with me right now but I plan on putting an order in as soon as I get the measurements for you some time tomorrow.


----------



## beenfarr

bjones00 said:


> That looks AMAZING! I want some. I dont have any of my slings with me right now but I plan on putting an order in as soon as I get the measurements for you some time tomorrow.


Cool, let me know!

Ben


----------

